# Edificio Marsano en Miraflores



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El edificio junto al bonito Parque Miranda*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Boulevard Marsano : Un interesante y atractivo proyecto*

Comprenderán que yo como vecino de la zona,estoy más que contento con ésta noticia que aspira a revitalizar el Edificio Marsano :








Lean en :
http://www.fashionjolik.com/actualidad/bulevar-marsano-♥


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No sabía de su existencia hasta que leí un reportaje en Somos de hace una semana. Una pena que allí vivan cien familias en condiciones de hacinamiento, según leí. ¡Quién lo diría! Pero bueno, parece que no es algo tan fuera de lo común por esos lares; por lo pronto, parece que toda esa zona promete y va a prosperar. Espero que así sea; esa construcción es muy bella e imponente.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Linda foto la ùltima...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Estas fotos las tomé el 08-noviembre-2010*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Están remodelando lo que iba a ser el restaurante del hotel...*

Al parecer va a ser una especie de mirador ... esperemos que quede fabuloso !!!!


----------

